# Caravanstore awning



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please can someone answer some questions about Fiamma Caravanstore awnings ?

I understand they are roll-out -by-hand rather than the wind-out kind - ?

They are designed to fit in the awning rail of a caravan. It fitting this rail a dealer job involving internal strengthening of the outer fittings ( ie as for the -I assume-heavier, wind-out awnings)

I understand that you can travel with the awning in position. How secure is the rolled awning when you do so ? I've no mental picture of a caravan awning rail so don't know how it fixes there.

Are they a pain to unroll and re-roll ?

We have not got a fitted awning on the new van and are still undecided whether to go for lightweight gazebo /drive away awning or this route. We seldom used the wind out awning we had on the last van and then only for shade but we will need some shade in Europe ( I hope !)

Thanks

G


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi g

im no expert as i havent managed to get a fiamma yet(still trying) 

but :- yes its an awning in a bag . it fits into a channel on the van body like a tuggers awning i think . im not sure i would drive about with that dangling in its bag surely it would flap around on the motorways ??? if you later wanted a privacy room note these bag jobs are different sizes from the rest of the fiamma stuff so harder to get second hand . im also assuming rolling it up would be difficult if it stayed attached to the van due to height . they do however seem very cheeeeeep! 

i could of course be wrong on all points as ive never had one but hey at least its back at the top awaiting the experts :wink: :lol:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

Not owned one, but have played with a few. (oooh errr missus for the carry on inuendo fans)

1. not so pleasant to roll up when wet
2. height can be a problem for handrolling, not hard as long as you can find a way to reach.
3. to get a privacy room you need to buy the Zip version straight away, still cheap (compared to other types) £500 complete for the large one (you would pay that for just the sides on the other types)
4. no problem on leaving up and travelling, I have seen these on the motorway and they dont flutter about
5. c shape channel is crewed and glued on, cant find a picture but take a look in an accessory shop or the lip round a caravan on thedoor side.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

a few video clips on the Fiamma site, a picture worth a thousand words

http://partners.fiamma.it/support/video1.htm


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks both.

We've been to see one this afternoon and it seems to tick all the right boxes so we intend to go ahead and order. We think we have the awning channel already on the MH but must confirm that tomorrow.

We don't want the side panels - we still have a brand new never unpacked Fiamma Zip set - and will use our own patented side panels ( aka the shower curtains velcroed on ) as before if we need extra shade.

Another decision made !

G


----------

